
I'm ready to love Windows again - ColinWright
http://uk.businessinsider.com/im-ready-to-love-windows-again-2015-1
======
scorpwarp23
As am I. Over the last few years I became an Apple fanboy but ever since
Windows 8 and Windows Phone 7, Microsoft has been moving in the right
direction (apart from the start menu thing ofcourse)

Too bad MS has such a bad rap.

I am really looking forward to Windows 10. Pity they aren't doing enough for
the power user & workstation user though - all that touch readiness is of no
use to me cause I still use a desktop I built myself.

